# Lensrentals.com disassembles the Canon RF 50mm f/1.2L USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 13, 2018)

> Canon latest and greatest 50mm lens, the RF 50mm f/1.2L USM has been received by Lensrentals.com and promptly taken apart to see what’s going on inside these new RF mount lenses.
> *From Lensrentals.com*
> What we did see, though, is the R lenses are not only entirely new optics, they are also largely new electrical and mechanical systems. There are a lot of different things in here that we haven’t seen in any Canon EF lenses. Some of them we should have expected, like the increased electronics going to the control ring. Others we don’t really understand yet, like the tension spring in the ring USM motor or the increased electrical shielding.
> But one thing that is very clear: the RF lenses contain some new technology they haven’t used before. There’s a lot of engineering that’s gone into these. Things are different inside here. As we’ll see in the next...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Craig.
And thanks to Roger and team for doing this all the time.

BTW: There are some two threads already about this. Maybe merging them with this together?


----------

